# phrag kovachii from Peruflora



## PotomacV (Mar 1, 2014)

I finally received my order from Peruflora this week. They were supposed to ship it last month from Miami to my house, but they postponed it.

They have 4 sizes of kovachii in the catalog. Size 1 is seedling, 4" leaf span, $90. Size 2 is bloomed, medium size plant, $130. Size 3 is adult plant, $180. Size 4 is large plant, $220. 

I bought the Size 4 large plant, but I felt very very disappointed when I saw it. They sent me a plant with two growths. One large growth was bloomed and only had 3 leaves. They were yellow, brown tips and looked dying. They are getting more yellow since then.

The smaller growth looked good, but I think only half way to its maturity. The biggest leaf is about 6".

It had a lot roots and looked ok, but I don't think this is Size 4. It should be Size 2 which is bloomed, medium size, about $100 cheaper including other fees they charged.


----------



## limuhead (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm not surprised. Last year I ordered some plants from them, arrived in terrible shape. I sent them an email and they reimbursed some of my money, they are really good about that. Get in touch with them and see what happens. I suspect that the plants took a beating during shipping...


----------



## PotomacV (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks limuhead for the advice. I will sent them an email to complain. I was Just not sure if I should do that. What do you think which of the 4 sizes this plant should be?


----------



## limuhead (Mar 1, 2014)

PotomacV said:


> Thanks limuhead for the advice. I will sent them an email to complain. I was Just not sure if I should do that. What do you think which of the 4 sizes this plant should be?



Not sure about that one. I just bought a community pot. The largest leafspan was about 3 inches, smallest was 1.5 inches. I ended up paying about $25 per plant. I have seen pictures of the parents, really nice. Where I live the conditions for most phrags are ideal; summer highs max 82 degrees, winter lows mid to low 50's great air movement and constant humidity. All my phrags are growing like weeds, a lot of my Catts are suffering from too much moisture so I am going to just do phrags, cymbidiums, and miltoniopsis as well as assorted higher elevation species.


----------



## Spetko (Mar 1, 2014)

I picked up two PKs from peruflora at the pacific orchid expo. A 5 growth plant and and a 3 growth plant. There was some shipping damage, but I was not disappointed by the plants. Their level 4 plants are divisions from mature plants.


----------



## PotomacV (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi Spetko, which size did you order to in order to get your two plants with multiple growths? How big are the growths?


----------



## Spetko (Mar 1, 2014)

Your plants looks like a mature growth division, but it is hard to tell by looking at just the pic. My plants are size 2-3 but none of the growths have bloomed. They have one larger growth with small growths starting. It looks like your main growth is larger than on my plants.

Once the roots settle in, I would expect that your plant will grow very quickly based the size of the main growth. Obtaining PKs with growths that large is not easy. I would bet you get flowers next blooming season.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2014)

On page 33 of my "Miscl. stuff" you can see a size 4 of Phrag. Eumelia Arias.


----------



## PotomacV (Mar 2, 2014)

Eric, can't find it on page 33.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2014)

It happened to be my order from last year's POE show, posted 2/28/13.


----------



## PotomacV (Mar 3, 2014)

Eric, your size 4 phrag eumelia arias seemed to have more than 10 large growths. My size 4 kovachii only have one medium size growth if you don't count the dying, previously bloomed growth.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2014)

Actually mine is one of the "double size" offered. Refer to post #2 above. Good luck.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 3, 2014)

In days past a paph (or phrag) growth was defined as one mature old bloomed growth + one mature ready to bloom growth + one new growth starting.

That is what you got when you bought from a quality grower when you purchased by the "growth".

Now it seems standard to refer to all "fans", as a growth.


----------



## LostInPeru (Mar 10, 2014)

LOL compared to what others are charging for one PK of blooming size, which is into the high thousands, I think you got a bargain and don't know what the problem is.

Your plants are monsters. Most growers would go to extreme lengths to have plants that large and only have to wait a year or so to see a bloom. I think you got a really good deal.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 10, 2014)

I would say that what you got is Size 3; and is a good price compare to other sources.


----------



## s1214215 (Mar 11, 2014)

I bought two flasks of PK from them some years back now, and I wont go back. They arrived with the worst packing (almost none) that I had seen, plants too small to deflask, and hardly any roots. Needless to say I had to reflask them, and even though I used the recipe they said to, the plants failed to ever grow and just put out plofiferation. My lab has never had any success.. 

All the same, for $500+ I expect plants large enough to deflask, and good packing. Not just a single bubble pillow (not wrap), stuffed in between the two flasks and which arrived half popped as the box was insufficient in siize.. It was amazing the flasks were not broken and I was able to get them replated.


----------

